# looking to move to portugal



## ImageDon (Feb 13, 2014)

Hallo everyone, I have visited Porto and the Algarve several times over the last 10 years both are lovely, But now I am looking to move to Portugal and could do with some help from people living there, 
I am English 65 and retired married to a Russian lady, she is 55, neither of us Speke Portuguese, only English and Russian, we are not wealth, £18,000 per year will be our income from my pensions, my wife would like to find work but unlikely with not being able to Speke Portuguese, we will rent for the first year,

I would like to live somewhere that has a English commutate, wear English is spoken I feel that at my time of life learning Portuguese will be difficult so having a English community on hand would make life easier,


can anyone suggest any areas that would be worth us considering, I know there are many lovely parts to Portugal, but we have one important thing to take into consideration, The winter months must live somewhere that is not to cold, I suffer with arthritis, Ideally we are looking to move next spring, 

any help will be much appreciated,
thank you


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

How about buying a camper van after this summer. The prices will be lower. Spend the autumn and winter in the U.K. with your van, learning the ways of 'long-terming' in a van and also spending these next few months planning and sorting the van to your liking after having taken a few short weekend breaks in it.

Use this autumn and winter to figure out whether you want to rent out your own home fully furnished or put it on the market and put your possessions into storage for when the spring arrives and you're ready to get yourselves over to Portugal in the van.

Drive all over the country, take your time, and don't be shy as we have found that the Portuguese are really friendly people and are happy to speak English if they can, but I recommend making the effort with some basic language stuff as it goes a long way, especially if you are happy to make a prat of yourself trying. It's a real ice breaker ( unlike France where their language is very precious to them and the correct way is the only way - based on my 20 years in and out of France ).

When you have found the place that's for you, sell the van, or keep it for holidays elsewhere. The camper van community is huge and the advice on motor homing is always available. You'll meet new people and they may even have an influence on your life choices.

////// snip//////


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Well £18,000 a year will give you a good standard of living depending on what you consider good and also if you have the capital to buy property and car

Where to go just because one area might have a lot of expats doesn't mean that it's necessarily a community or that English is extensively spoken.

Personally think it is far more important to find an area you like and would be happy living in, and I would suggest the Silver Coast in preference to the Algarve


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Well £18,000 a year will give you a good standard of living depending on what you consider good and also if you have the capital to buy property and car
> 
> Where to go just because one area might have a lot of expats doesn't mean that it's necessarily a community or that English is extensively spoken.
> 
> Personally think it is far more important to find an area you like and would be happy living in, and I would suggest the Silver Coast in preference to the Algarve


You can always go a bit inland if you prefer somewhere s bit less touristy.


----------

